# Isaac Spencer's Aberdeen fish oil boat



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi, I wonder if any of S.N. fishing members can recall a small craft which sailed round Aberdeen harbour collecting fish liver oil etc. I think it was the 1950's or early 60's. As far as I can recall ISCO. was on the bow. I have searched for a photo or written information with no success, I would be grateful of any help.
Regards
Bill Morrison


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know about the boat, but I (and I reckon a lot of Fleetwood people) can remember the Monday stench that Isaac Spencers made! PHEWWWWW!!


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

That was a smell ! Fleetwood also had one of these boats that collect the livers of the trawlers after they had landed she was called the SEA MAID.


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

*Isacc Spencer's oil boat*

Hi. "MASTERFIRTH" Thanks for your reply and to Jaydeeare also. Isaac Spencer's were not responsible, it was the Mutual Fish Products at the end of Point Law, there claim to fame!!!
I am still on my quest and while searching the Scottish Film Archives I came across something that may interest you both. It is called "Deep Sea Days" featuring the CLEVELA (FD 94) made in 1930 it is silent b/w 5mins long. It has copyright issues so there is no free clips. The S.S.Archives is a great site for all forms of nostalgia, it had slipped my mind till now.
Thanks Again
Bill Morrison


----------

